# Custom Made dice in canada?



## Zenosfire (Feb 6, 2010)

anyone know of a company that will make custom made dice in canada or US? I'm looking for dice with the Orcs and Goblins bad moon or the Tau symbol... 

any ideas?

-Zenosfire


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Try to give this a look:

http://chessex.com/Dice/Custom_Dice_Home.htm

or

http://www.customdice.com/


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think Crystal Caste does as well. http://crystalcaste.com


----------

